# Bubbleponics?



## BigKuntry (Dec 11, 2008)

Anyone on here ever tried it? How good does it work? How did it effect your plants compared to soil etc. etc? I'm new to growing indoors and have decided to take this route. Any advice? I'm all ears


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 11, 2008)

Go over to the grow journals forum and look for all the DWC grows....  I have a couple in my sig myself...


----------



## someguy (Dec 11, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Go over to the grow journals forum and look for all the DWC grows....  I have a couple in my sig myself...



ya fo sho. dwc can be very easy and well, look at my old journal. in my new journal i just started last night, i made this grow a lil more complicated but hopefully it will pay off. if a novice wants to do hydro, id say dwc all the way. thats commin from a novice


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

Bubbleponics way past DWC Bubbleponics is Drip And DWC mixed which is best you dont have to keep your medium saturated in water which will start you off faster


----------



## BigKuntry (Dec 11, 2008)

I guess I should had also stated that I'm workin with a closet crop, and have to go for space efficiency. It seemed fairly simple compared to DWC... whats the difference?


----------



## Tanker (Aug 31, 2009)

So BigKuntry, did you get your bubbleponics setup?  Interested as I have ordered one.


----------



## dboy (Sep 1, 2009)

hey tanker what did you order im interested in doing this with autos....


----------



## IRISH (Sep 3, 2009)

new dwc grow posted tonight in my sig. KULT/Clones...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2009)

BigKuntry said:
			
		

> I guess I should had also stated that I'm workin with a closet crop, and have to go for space efficiency. It seemed fairly simple compared to DWC... whats the difference?



Bubbleponics is a combination of DWC AND some kind of drip system.  With DWC you have a res, an air pump and an air stone.  With bubbleponics, throw in a water pump and drip emitters.  Water pumps will heat your res up and drip emmiters clog.  I have never really seen any advantage to using drip with a DWC once you have roots showing.


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 4, 2009)

:hubba: 





			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Bubbleponics is a combination of DWC AND some kind of drip system. With DWC you have a res, an air pump and an air stone. With bubbleponics, throw in a water pump and drip emitters. Water pumps will heat your res up and drip emmiters clog. I have never really seen any advantage to using drip with a DWC once you have roots showing.


i was going to install my water pump and emitters, glad you posted that.  thanks


----------



## mr.greengenes (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you need to purchase lights? The bubbleponics kit I bought from Stealth Hydro came with everything you need to start growing in a closet. If you have the lights, you can purchase just about everything else from a hardware store, home improvement store, hydroponics store and pet store. I use distilled water which I change out every 10 days. And yes there is a phenominal growth difference between soil and hydroponics...hydroponics is remarkable. My next grow will be AK-48.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> :hubba: i was going to install my water pump and emitters, glad you posted that.  thanks



I think that you will do great just going with the air pump and air stones--just make sure that your air pump and stone are pushing out enough air to make the water look like it is boiling.  I have done aero, aero/DWC combo, drip, and bubbleponics.  It just seems so much easier to me to just do DWC and I seem to get as good a result as without the combo systems.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 5, 2009)

theres a DWC grow link in my sig


----------

